# Hotel in der Vulkaneifel



## Dumens100 (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo
möchte mit einem Freund im August ein verlängertes Wochenende in die Vulkaneifel zum biken. Als Start und Zielort kommt entweder Daun oder Manderscheid in frage weil von dar die meisten MTB-Strecken starten oder dort vorbeikommen. Hat vieleicht jemand eine Empfehlung für ein Hotel oder Pension wo auch MTB-Biker wilkommen sind und dementsprechend ausgerüstet sind soll heißen das sie nen abschließbaren Abstelplatz für die Bikes haben und eventuell Tipps für Routen geben können am besten wenn sie selbst auch noch biken und mit uns nee Runde drehen. Ich weis im Netzt findet man einige Hotels aber sicher war von euch auch jemand dort vor Ort und kann mir ein Hotel besonders empfehlen weil er schon mal da war und es ihm gut gefallen hat. So würde ich immer ein Hotel in Willingen im Sauerland empfehlen
www.bikestation-willingen.de
www.hochheide.com
Fahren jetzt schon seit fünf Jahren dort hin im Mai wieder, der Chef selbst ist ausgebieldeter MTB-Guide und steht ein mit rat und tat beiseite, vieleicht habt Ihr ja auch soche tips für die Vulkaneifel.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Antilles (12. Januar 2011)

Mein bruder und ich sind letztes jahr mit eine DIMB aktiv tour in der eifel unterwegs gewesen.
http://www.gastgeber-eifel.de/urlaub-17199-Eifelhotel%20Daun.htm

oh der link scheint nicht zu klappen... 
google: daun hotel eifelblick und dann das mit dieser addresse suchen: 
Eifelblick 1   
54550 Daun, 
vllt klappt hier der link ja: http://www.starstay.com/en/hotel-69614/eifelhoteldaun.html

in diesem hotel haben wir genächtigt, gefrühstückt und zu abendgegessen.
fahrräder wurden nachts in einer der vielen garagen eingeschlossen.
bedienung war freundlich, töchter der bedienung hübsch und die lieserpfade von manderscheid bis an die pleiner mühle ein absolutes event.

bin leider ohne navi gefahren, aber der präsi (dimb vorstand und ibc mitglied) hat sicher alle aufzeichnungen von 3 maraton und 3 eher abfahrts/spassorientierten touren.

kann cih nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korizo (12. Januar 2011)

Ich empfehle das Klas-Haus (Pension) in Laufeld, siehe auch unter www.Vulkanbike.de.


----------



## Eifelhost (24. Januar 2011)

www.laufelder-hof.de
Superqualität mit prima Futter


----------



## usmith (24. Januar 2011)

Eifelhost schrieb:


> www.laufelder-hof.de
> Superqualität mit prima Futter


Der Preis für 'Arrangement "Genusswandern"'  und auch die Webseite sehen gar nicht so schlecht aus. Warst Du dort schon mal/ kannst Du die auch für MTBiker empfehlen??


----------



## Eifelhost (24. Januar 2011)

ich wohne unweit des hotels und kann das guten gewissens empfehlen.
sehr bodenständige inhaber und hier kümmert sich die chefin noch um alles selber


----------



## usmith (24. Januar 2011)

Eifelhost schrieb:


> ich wohne unweit des hotels ....


Klingt gut! - Danke für den Tipp.
Vielleicht hast Du ja Bock uns dann, an einem Tag des Wochenendes nach Pfingsten (17.06 - 19.06) , mal die Gegend zu zeigen...


----------



## Eifelhost (24. Januar 2011)

..gerne.. schick mir ne pn wenns soweit ist..


----------



## Eifelbike (26. Januar 2011)

Hi,

sehr zu empfehlen ist in Meerfeld das NaturPurHotel , das liegt direkt am Maar oder auch das Dorint in Daun. Wenn du mehr Bikehotels in der Vulkaneifel suchst dann schau bei www.eifelbike.de vorbei. 

Sportliche Grüße aus der Vulkaneifel


----------



## usmith (26. Januar 2011)

Danke, für den Tipp,


Eifelbike schrieb:


> ...sehr zu empfehlen ist in Meerfeld das NaturPurHotel ....


Das Hotel sieht ja wirklich gut aus, aber das hat halt auch seinen Preis...
Auch die anderen Bikehotels in der Vulkaneifel bei www.eifelbike.de werden wir uns mal ansehen.


----------



## Eifelbike (30. Januar 2011)

Freud mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelbike (30. Januar 2011)

Die Unterkünfte auf meiner Seite kenne ich halt persönlich.
Sie kennen sich mit Bikern aus. Gute Unterkunft, sicher Bike Keller oder ähnliches, natürlich auch genügend leckeres Futter wenn wir abends von der Tour kommen. Kennst du ja. *Wichtig!* Sie sind sehr nett!


----------



## Dumens100 (31. Januar 2011)

Eifelhost schrieb:


> www.laufelder-hof.de
> Superqualität mit prima Futter


so haben jetzt dort gebucht, kannst Dir das Wochenende freihalten zum biken
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## usmith (28. April 2011)

Langsam wird es ernst! In sechs Wochen (17.-19.06.2011) wollen wir in die Eifel.
Falls sich noch jemand findet, der dann mit uns biken will, siehe hier: 
http://www.osterfeld-biker.de/obblog/archives/684
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=136121


----------

